# Tats - the good, the bad and the ugly



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 3, 2014)

Pois-onally, I don't care for tattoos but not everyone agrees. I just appened across this site and thought I'd share. This is just the first of 28 "regrettable tattoos". 
28 Instantly Regrettable Tattoos - BuzzLamp







I'd like attractive tats as well. 

Anyone have any they'd like to share?

Including your own ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 3, 2014)

I've got three grouped on my upper arm. A falcon, wolf, and fairy. Kinda cool.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 3, 2014)

I do not find tattoos attractive at all - especially those on a person's neck and face.  A tattoo on a woman is a big turn off for me.  I've never seen a tattoo that did anything to enhance someone's personal appearance.  I think people who have tattoos, at some point in their lives, regret getting them.  IMO, the more tattoos a person has, the lower the IQ.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 3, 2014)

Wut did yoo just say? I is not stoopid.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2014)

I dun't have any...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)

Not my scene. Nor do I have any piercings except one in each ear. Maybe it's a generational thing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFa1-kciCb4]The good the bad and the ugly - The best theme tune ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 3, 2014)

Clearly, some tats are gotten while the person is dead drunk. There's just no other explanation for some of them. 


15 "coolest" tats
Coolest Tattoo Ever - BuzzLamp


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> The good the bad and the ugly - The best theme tune ever - YouTube


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Tats can destroy perfectly good porn.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 3, 2014)

This is actually kinda cool -

Incredible Scar Cover Tattoos - BuzzLamp


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 3, 2014)

My older brother got a tattoo while on shore leave in the Navy. He was drunk with his buds and they all got them. He was always sorry but at least it wasn't some huge ghastly thing. It was just the Navy insignia on his forearm. 

IMO, tattoos are ugly.


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is mine.  My father passed very suddenly in December and I got it to represent him.  In Buddhism the cherry blossom represents enlightenment.  Since they only blossom for a very short time, it reminds us to be as beautiful as we can while we are here on earth ... life is short.  The fallen blossom you see is my father.  

And of course the "Be the change you want to see in the world" is a Gandhi quote.  ....Words everyone should live by.

I know not everyone is a fan of tattoos.  I like mine and yes, I do have others... my daughters initials and the Hamsa.  Both of those are jidden and cannot be seen in street clothes.  This tattoo is the only one that can be "seen".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I've got three grouped on my upper arm. A falcon, wolf, and fairy. Kinda cool.



3-d tattoos 






see more

3D Tattoos That Will Boggle Your Mind | BizarBin.com


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never seen a tattoo where I could say.....You look alot better since you got that tattoo


----------



## Diana1180 (Aug 4, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I've neve seen a tattoo where I could say.....You look alot better since you got that tattoo



People either love em. Or hate em.

I love a man with tattoos.  The more the better.  Just not on the neck/face.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 4, 2014)

Celebrity Tattoos: The Best And The Worst | Bizarbin.com

Some of these make you wonder if they were drunk/stoned when the chose it.

And then there's this -

http://www.bizarbin.com/weird-tattoos/


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2014)

The pain and regret of tattooing Jiminy Cricket on my breast - The Week

I imagine that a lot of people have gone through this very experience. I remember a photo a young woman proudly posted of her tattoo that was right at her waistline. Problem was, she had gained a lot of weight so it was so deformed that you couldn't tell what it was. On top of that, it was obvious that she had just taken her clothes off to take the photo so her skin had deep indentations from her tight waistband. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2014)

Jiminy  Cricket on your breast?

I wonder where a good place for a Pinocchio tatoo would be?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh jeeeeez.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Jiminy  Cricket on your breast?
> 
> I wonder where a good place for a Pinocchio tatoo would be?



Well, he was made of wood.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

Tasteful ones...discreetly placed on a lady, is fine. On guys...not too many. Nothing on face or neck.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2014)

I have no tattoos and have no plans on getting one.  Personally, I just don't see the point and don't really like them, but I don't care if someone else has tattoos.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Jiminy  Cricket on your breast?
> 
> I wonder where a good place for a Pinocchio tatoo would be?



So, he must have to shave or wax daily or else Pinocchio will have a mustache.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

I read recently that there is a rise of infections from bad ink. Once it is in your skin...it's there. Kinda hard to get rid of bacterial infections.

I don't have any tatts either, nor plan to.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I read recently that there is a rise of infections from bad ink. Once it is in your skin...it's there. Kinda hard to get rid of bacterial infections.
> 
> I don't have any tatts either, nor plan to.



My friend let her ex-boyfriend tattoo his name on her ass when she was a dumbass teenager.  When she married another man, needless to say he wasn't very pleased that she had another man's name on her bum, so he actually paid for her to have it lasered.  It left a little scar though.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

Does lasering remove the bad ink IF it is full of bacteria? Makes ya wonder the whys and wherefores, doesn't it?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Does lasering remove the bad ink IF it is full of bacteria? Makes ya wonder the whys and wherefores, doesn't it?



I don't know.  Good question.  I actually thought about getting a sentimental one once, but then I changed my mind.  I'm glad that I didn't get one.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2014)

I came close to doing it too. About 10 years ago, while in Maui. My friend that went with us got one on her shoulder..a tiny dolphin. I was SOOOO close. But then I decided not to do it. Glad I didn't.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 9, 2014)

I have three on both my arms.  They all have some sort of design and color to them except for one.  On my left forearm I simply have the words VENI VIDI VICI in black Times New Roman font.  No design, nothing special, just plain words.  Ironically, that's the one people comment on the most.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2014)

Pics or you are a* lair*!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pics or you are a* lair*!



I assure you, madame, I have never been a lair.  Lairs are for villains.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 9, 2014)

I am almost 62 and have been thinking about getting a tattoo ever since my dog died in January.  I would like a photorealistic tattoo of her on my forearm, probably from this picture. And probably the words "Semper fidelis" and/or "Until We Meet Again." I was thinking of asking for some of her ashes to be mixed with the ink.  But I have to research that some more first.  I guess it goes without saying, she was a very, very special being.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought you were much younger, Koosh!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 9, 2014)

And then, if I do that, the other very, very special being in my life, who died in 1986, was my mother.  So perhaps I'll get another tattoo, with her picture. She was 26 years old and pregnant with me  in this picture.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I thought you were much younger, Koosh!



Huh uh!  I just act immature.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2014)

Just make sure you get a really good artist cuz portraits are hard to do. No erasing or do-overs. Once it is on..its on. Find someone that specializes in portrait tatts.

Your mom is beautiful.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Love tattoos. I have three, all are titles of Bon Jovi songs that I love. Don't regret them at all.
I plan on more - a massive 3D tattoo down my calf of The Terminator, which will include 3D scenes of the film.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting a tattoo to remember your beloved fur baby is not uncommon, Koosh. I plan on getting on my upper arm to immortalise my beloved Gracie.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 2, 2014)

I have none...my wife has three.  Pentacle on one shoulder blade, crossed swords (katana & wakazashi with "Honor" in multiple languages) on the other, bloody sword with "Nemesis" and "vengeance" on her shoulder.

Her best friend is covered from neck to ankles in tattoos.


----------



## Samson (Sep 2, 2014)

I have one of these, colored in with blue and white;


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I've got three grouped on my upper arm. A falcon, wolf, and fairy. Kinda cool.
> ...



I'm not a fan of tattoos, but I have to say that is really cool.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




a lot of work and talent goes into a tat like that


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



They are definitely artists (most of them anyway).  I've seen some really beautiful and intricate tattoos, but never anything like you posted above.  That is so neat-looking.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




the link had several other 3-d tats


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I didn't look at them all, but I did browse through a few, and I'm not crazy about the spider ones!  I hate spiders!  Lol!  

I thought this one was cool.  I wouldn't want it on me, but the art is amazing!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




the spider ones do look real --LOL

i like the feather one in the belly 

i do not have any tats 

but if i did i would probably go for a 3-d one


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> the spider ones do look real --LOL
> 
> i like the feather one in the belly
> 
> ...



I don't have any either.  I'm too wimpy and cheap.   

The spider ones would probably freak me out whenever I looked in the mirror until I got used to seeing them there, but I imagine for the first week or so, I'd be smacking myself a lot and screaming.


----------



## Bill Angel (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is a short animation of a woman with interesting tattoos:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 3, 2014)

No doubt about it - there are some really talented people doing tats. 

But, IMO, the choice of canvas ruins the artistry. Cheapens it. And looks like crap on the person.


----------

